#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Was kann ich gegen Rückenschmerzen tun? >

## mel7

Hallo erstmal 
Mich kann man langsam nicht mehr ernstnehmen, so oft wie ich schreibe...aber langsam glaube ich alles hängt irgendwie zusammen und ich bin bei div. Ärzten in Behandlung... 
Zur Vorgeschichte: Ich habe schon über mehrer Jahre Rückenschmerzen und gehe jeden Monat in die Massage...aber es ging immer so...einmal war ich in der Physio und die meinte meine Schulterbänder sind unterschiedlich lange. Ist aber auch schon ca. 5 Jahre her... 
Vor ca 6 Wochen hatte ich nach dem Gokarten (ob Zufall oder auch wirklich von dem) eine Sehnenscheidenentzündung und 1 Golfarm. Sehenenscheidenentzündung ist weg und dem Chef zuliebe habe ich vor Weihnachten noch manchmal gearbeitet (ja nach schmerzen)...das ganze hats natürlich noch schlimmer gemacht. Ich habe richtig schlimme Rückenschmerzen bekommen und ein 2. Golfarm, da ich nur noch mit links arbeitete. Ich arbeite übrigends im Büro...die Ellbögen kribbeln oft und sind einfach so schläfrig.
Ausserdem ich habe schon Ewigkeiten verdauungsprobleme...also eher zu gute als zu schlechte Verdauung...mir wird auch manchmal ein bisschen schwindlig aber das habe ich auch schon mehrere Jahre, ist jetzt auch nicht meg schlimm, habe auch einen tiefen Blutdruck.
In letzter Zeit ist mir öfters ein bisschen übel und ich habe starke Kopfschmerzen welche definitiv vom Rücken aus kommen. 
Mein Arzt denkt der Arm und Rücken stehen nicht im Zusammenhang. Ich finde schon und auch meine Physiotheraputin denkt das...und nun wurde mir auch Ergotherapie verschrieben. 
Meine Physiotherapeutin macht mir den besten Eindruck mit Verdauung, Übelkeit, Arme und Kopfschmerzen würden alles vom Rücken aus kommen...habe ja alles schon sehr lange und war auch x Mal bei Ärzten welche schon langsam denken, dass ich spinne...nach meier Psyche wurde auch schon nachgefragt, aber da kann ich zu 100% sagen, ich bin ein glücklicher Mensch und nicht wirklich gestresst oder so! Was aber jeder Arzt bestätigt hat, dass ich sehr stark verspannt bin im Nacken, Schulter bereich.
Aber was ich genau habe, konnte auch die Physiotherapeutin nicht sagen...zumindest noch nicht...irgendwas mit weissen Bänder die nicht wirklich dehnbar sind hat sie geschwafelt aber sie ist noch nicht fertig mit der Untersuchung...HWS kann auch einen Einfluss haben und sowieso viele anderen Sachen auch  :loser_3_cut:  
Momentan gehe ich auch wöchentlich anstatt monatlich in die Massage...wirklich helfen tuts aber nicht... 
Dass ich mit Sport anfangen soll das ist mir euch kein Geheimnis aber ich denke ich muss abwarten bis, das ganze ein bisschen zurück geht, nicht dass ich noch mehr kaputt mache als es zu heilen. 
Ansonsten bin ich würde ich sagen ein gesunder Mensch, esse ausgewogen, bin 1.67 gross, 60kg schwer... 
Aber da ich bei so vielen Ärzten war und keiner konnte mir so richtig helfen, bitte ich euch um Tips, falls ihr wisst, was man noch so alles unternehmen kann 
Geröngt habe ich noch nicht.....ich denke immer, die Ärzte wissen schon wenn es an der Zeit ist....aber so ein Bandscheibenvorfall an der HWS kommt mir auch nicht so falsch rein wenn ich die Beschwerden lese...würde das eine Physiotherapeutin erkennen? 
Danke schonmal

----------


## josie

Hallo Mel7!
Wenn Du die Beschwerden schon mehrere Jahre hast, dann wundert mich, daß außer Massage und Physio bis jetzt nichts unternommen wurde?
Ohne Diagnostik kann man keine Diagnose stellen, deshalb sollest Du mal ins MRT geschickt werden.
Wenn Du jetzt von Rückenschmerzen sprichst, sind diese im LWS-Bereich, oder oben im HWS-BEreich, wenn beides betroffen ist, dann brauchst Du 2 MRT's (HWS und LWS)
Die Beschwerden im ARm können natürlich von der HWS kommen, können aber auch eine Sehnenscheidentzündung sein, da man aber mit raten nicht weiterkommt, muß es vernüftig untersucht werden. 
Da Du noch sehr jung bist, sollte sich das jetzt nicht noch ein paar Jahre hinziehen!

----------


## Stevie7751

Hallo  :Smiley: 
Ich leider auch schon sehr lange an Rückenschmerzen. Meist im unteren Rücken aber auch oft im Nacken und schulterbereich. Ich habe schon vieles ausprobiert. Ich war beim Arzt und bei der Physiotherapie aber nichts hat wirklich geholfen. Ich habe auch verschieden Massagegeräte getestet und war beim Masseur. Es tut zwar alles erstmal sehr gut aber auf lange Sicht kommen meine Schmerzen immer wieder.  :Huh?:

----------


## josie

Hallo Stevie!
Auch schonmal beim Rheumatologen gewesen, oder wurden wenigsten  rheumaspezifische Blutuntersuchungen gemacht, wie sieht es mit einem MRT aus, was für Untersuchungsergebnisse kamen heraus?

----------


## PaulinaH

Hallo zusammen,
hast du mal Yoga versucht?
Ich selber leide an Rückenschmerzen, und mir hilft am besten, wenn ich schwimmen gehe und Yoga mache. Sobald ich meine Übungen nicht mache bekomme ich Rückenschmerzen. 
Alles Gute

----------


## holgerr

hab seit gut 1,5 jahren schmerzen unterer rücken/gesätzmuskel, ganzer rücken bis hoch nacken.. 4 ärzte alle keine ahnung/hilfe  :Sad:  - hat sich jetzt rausgestellt durch arzt-google und facebook ! das es das isg syndrom ist, seitdem viel bewegen, viel dehnen usw., wenig sitzen, hüftbeuger/hüftstrecker "strecken/dehnen" usw. und ... es wird besser  :Smiley:  
viele probleme mit dem rücken sind von verspannungen der muskeln, z.b. auch beckenschiefstand usw., wenn wärme, z.b. heißes bad linderung bringt, ist es wohl verspannung, da hilft nur bewegen, bewegen, strecken, dehnen usw.. 
gruß
holger

----------

